
Recreation of Pokémon Red in Minecraft - shoghicp
http://www.minecraftforum.net/forums/mapping-and-modding/maps/2803888-pokemon-red-fully-recreated-without-mods
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Blue port coming out tomorrow?

